# Global Knives



## kundalini (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to start buying new knives and for Christmas I got a Global Carving set...
What are you opinions on these?
It did pretty well carving up my Turkey 
Thanks in advance


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

These previous discussions may help.

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...searchid=70474


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

not to be picking on you in particular, but it seems to be a common theme among posters to this site to say something like "i just bought (was given,
found, whatever) a so-and-so brand knife and it seems to cut really well ...
what do you think of it?"

why do you care what people think? do you need a pat on the back for
some kind of approval?

like i said, not being mean ... just curious.

for your information, i own over 150 kitchen knives, and i have to say some
of my favorite knives are the very inexpensive stamped japanese blades.
ever heard of "emansee"? or "pearl life"? or "suncraft"? or "shi ba zi"? i doubt if anyone has, but when i pull one of these knives out and have friends use them, they want one. but the best thing about these knives is that they all retail for less than $15.00 each!!

good knives need three things: a comfortable handle, a blade that is straight, and an edge that is sharp. if a knife has these three things, it is a good knife, no matter what ANYONE says!!


----------



## gravyboat (May 3, 2005)

Here is my review of Global Knives

Global Knives review

I agree, it may do for a home cook who cooks occasionaly but it isn't ALL a good knive needs to be. Otherwise people would not buy wusthof, henckels or globals. Buy a set in Wallmart and it may as well be sharp and cut well for the first day!


----------



## hipjoint (Jan 29, 2005)

===== i may have to differ from you in several respects.
1) people buy whatever they are brainwashed into buying.
it could be cell phones, torn jeans, or even knives.
look at all the threads on these forums and you will 
see listed wusthof, henkels, sabatier (only the carbon
one!), global, and maybe kai shun knives for 95% of
the time. one poster claimed outright that the old carbon
sabatier knives were the best in the world, and when i 
asked what about aritsuga, masahiro, hattori, glestain,
ittosai, suisun, or sugimoto (all companies that make
exquisite knives costing OVER $4,000!!!) he admitted
NEVER having ever used any japanese knife!! so what
value is his opinion about sabatier being the best knife 
in the world??? if all you ever hear that wusthof is the 
best, you will start to believe that wusthof is the best.
i am a close friend with someone who USED to distribute
wusthof knives and even HE will tell you they are good,
but NOT the best knives!! his favorites were MACs!
2) sorry to say, LOTS of wusthofs, henkels, sabatiers, etc.
are NOT straight! and for a lot of cutting it may not matter, 
but i bet most of the knives you own aren't straight either!!
i know ... when i buy a knife for myself, i go through the
merchant's entire stack of backstock to buy the straightest
one, and if none are straight enough, i wait for the next shipment.
once i went through a merchant's stack of 18 eight inch chef
knives (wusthof!!) and ALL were noticeably bent, twisted,
doglegged or otherwise not straight!! apparently, straightness
is not high priority for wusthof. try making long straight slices
with a crooked knife and you'll see my complaint.
3) wal-mart knives are not very sharp. but neither are wusthof
or henkels out of the box. you are brainwashed into thinking
they are "razor sharp" but compare the edge to a real
safety razor blade (the kind you get at the hardware store
for 25 for $4.99) and you tell me if they are razor sharp or not.
compare the wusthof to the kai shun and tell me who is closer
to being razor sharp. then again, if you never sharpen your
wusthof or henkels you may as well be using a wal-mart knife.
it may sound simple for a knife to be comfortable, straight and sharp
(and all knives need to be sharpened at some point of their lives), but
the knife that fulfills these requirements ..... you don't need to hear
anyone approving of your choice.


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

I have to agree that it's your own personal opinion on what is a good kniofe (to you).

When Japanese chef style knives came to be "the next big thing" a few years ago, I bought 5 different ones, from cheap to expensive. The cheapest being $11 the most expensive being a months worth of wages. Overall, I was more happy with a $40 Calphalon. Because it was what I needed FOR ME. Not what someone else suggested I needed to have. 

If you buy cooking equipment based on what other people tell you you need, the only happy people will be the company selling the products. Not actually you, except maybe occasionally. 

Kind of like blindfolding someone and asking, is this a rare beef steak or medium? While actually feeding them pork. When you know full well, they don't know the difference(s).


----------



## davidsl (Mar 3, 2005)

I love my Global knives.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Not to be mean either hipjoint but the purpose of these forums is for people of all different skill and experience levels to share information. Someone with your expertise in this specific area has a lot to offer someone who's knowledge or experience is less extensive.

Mark


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

I bought a couple of Globals at Bed, Bath and Beyond to try them out a while back. I loved their appearance and they were very sharp and lighter weight than my 20 year old Henckels. But, I have large hands and I decided that the handles were a little too small for me. So, I returned them. I ended up with a mix of Kai Shun and Hatori HD's. And, I still use my Henckels for certain tasks. 
I think there are many excellent knives. But, what is best is really a matter of personal preference. Try out the Globals from Linens n things, BBB, or Costco Online, whiere you can easily return them if they are not for you. If you like your carver, you will probably like others in the line. Many people love them.
Good luck.

Mike


----------

